# Let's Talk plug and play Nano Tanks



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Looking to hear some thoughts on plug and play style nano tanks such as Biocube and those made by JBJ.

I want to know what brands do you like and why..

Think of going this route why I build my larger show tanks ( which could take a year plus to complete)

any info would be great..

Thanks


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I've only used the JBJ 12G Nano so this is all I can speak to.

I really liked it especially for the 70W Metal Halide, having this lighting didn't limit me at all

Plug and play very simple, not much too it. I did change the pump to increase the flow a little bit. Used rock rubble in the back and a filter sock full of carbon. Left this skimmerless as I was only doing some experimentation with coral growth.

Overall I was pretty pleased, just tooooo small for me to keep going permanently.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

I was looking into the Biocube 29G, looks like with a few simple mods it will suit my salty needs.

http://mediabaskets.com/Demo_Rack_with_Tunze.html

Of course after 15 years of fish keeping I will be reading 100 pages for every single page I follow...

I had a few marine setups in the past but they were done on a shoestring budget and very DIY looking, don't want that again I love the look of the pre-made nano setups..


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Tabatha (Pixel) over at www.aquariumfans.ca has some experience with cubes as well.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

KnaveTO said:


> Tabatha (Pixel) over at www.aquariumfans.ca has some experience with cubes as well.


Cool, I'll check out the site..

Thank you for the link


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a 34 gal Red Sea MAX plug & play system and it is fantastic and easy to work with.

http://www.redseamax.com/redseamax/250Temp/redseamax/index.html


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

I heard they were very nice, but the biggest complaint I hear is that they are overpriced. How do you feel on that topic?


----------



## Symphy68 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Overpriced...*

Sometimes I feel that the bad reputation that forums in general have is because money.

I mean by this that is difficult to see good quality products cheap.

By far the Redsea max is the top notch product in it's class in North America.

Far beyond JBJ and all the other Chinese brands including Oceanic.

If you wanted cheaper wait for someone to dump his or hers which by the way is unlikely due to the quality of the product but not impossible.

Brands all are very aware of the internet and are protecting their product preventing certain lines to be sell by internet stores. Ironically is the internet the future of commerce as it looks.

Good luck in your findings


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

I hear you loud and clear and feel the same way. My comment was not passing any judgement it was a simple comment of what I have heard and read as I have been starting to do my homework on the all in one nano tank.

I like the Oceanic one so far as it fits the mods I want to do, that being said I have no really started to look at the red sea product line in depth yet, but they are on my list.

I like many long time fish heads have been bitten to many time by "being cheap". It will not happen to me this time.

So tell me more about what you like on your RedSea Max..

BTW - I love the 250 series..woohoo


----------



## Symphy68 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Red Sea Max*

Hey Gray legion,

Not for nothing but these baby comes with everything you may need for starters.

From stand to canopy to lights to test kits to DVD etc etc even salt to start your first volume of water. Just add fish and inverts.

No one else gives this kind of package that may explain why the price looks a little over the others

http://www.redseafish.com/redseamax/250Temp/redseamax/Red_Sea_MAX_specs130D.html


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

RSMs are very nice or so I hear from the nano-reef community.

Of course, if money was not factored in here, I'd say get yourself a nice Elos mini:


----------



## Symphy68 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Elos*

Ok ok

now we are talking quality here Sir

Elos is another thing but under $1000.00 full packages the best is still RSM


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The only thing that goes against the AIO tanks for me is that they all have curved fronts - I hate the optical distortion.

For $300 - $400 you could have a nice custom tank made with an internal overflow system and internal chambers as well. It really wouldn't cost much more as long as you know what you're setting up.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

So stand is included in price for the redsea max ?

wow....where did you purchase yours ?


----------



## Symphy68 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Curved vs silicon*



ameekplec. said:


> The only thing that goes against the AIO tanks for me is that they all have curved fronts - I hate the optical distortion.
> 
> For $300 - $400 you could have a nice custom tank made with an internal overflow system and internal chambers as well. It really wouldn't cost much more as long as you know what you're setting up.


Perhaps a little distortion but much better than an angle of sillicon


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

No, I'd much rather have the lack of viewing area of .5" rather than a sweeping 3 - 4" curve of optical uglyness.


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

I got my Red Sea Mad 34 Gal from BigAls for just a little over $900 with tax (on sale of course). That's why I jumped at the opportunity.

These tanks are EXCELLENT for beginners to salt (like me). I got the Tank, Stand, protein Skimmer, two flow pumps, bio bag, carbon bag, coarse filter, fine filter, 250Watt heater, cover, 2 55W T-5 10,000k lights, 2 LED moon lights and the additional cooling fan. There is a built in cooling fan when the lights are on to disapate light heat, but I found I needed the extra little cooling fan at the back as my temp was spiking over 83 degrees during the day. Now it stays at a constant 79 degrees. This tank also have a neat built in dry power chamber with a splash guard. So all your wires are hidden. When you look at the tank itself you only see a single cord going into the wall. Of course that will change once I start adding my auto top-off and other toys, but still a cool idea.

I did not get the started kits or DVD's with my package, but the users manual for the tank is excellent for a starter. It explains step by step how to start the tank, perform the first cycle and breaks down the maintenance into weekly, bi-weekly, and monthly+ tasks. Very easy to follow. However, I still highely recommend purchasing other books.

Originally I was looking at the Oceanic Biocube, but when I saw this one and was able to pick it up for a great price I jumped. It's way better than the Oceanic. Little bigger as well.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I don't know if I want to shell out 900+ all at once. I like the idea of building something up the way I want/need it to be. I have done salt water before so I am not new at it and this will be far from my first tank. I guess what I am after is a good foundation with a hint of ease of use and a dash of future DIY thrown in to keep me busy.. I do however like the fact that it is 34 Gallons...

Looks like I gotta hit that interweb again and do some more research.


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

Grey Legion said:


> Thanks for the info. I don't know if I want to shell out 900+ all at once. I like the idea of building something up the way I want/need it to be. I have done salt water before so I am not new at it and this will be far from my first tank. I guess what I am after is a good foundation with a hint of ease of use and a dash of future DIY thrown in to keep me busy.. I do however like the fact that it is 34 Gallons...
> 
> Looks like I gotta hit that interweb again and do some more research.


Your Welcome. I hear you about the $900+. I have always had fresh water tanks. There are 3 currently setup in my house. My salty is number 4. 

When I said I was going to start a salt I did some research and figured I needed about $1500 to get something going (since I had no hardware at all). So I started saving up and the money was there for me to drop. The tank is worth it though...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Grey Legion said:


> Thanks for the info. I don't know if I want to shell out 900+ all at once. I like the idea of building something up the way I want/need it to be. I have done salt water before so I am not new at it and this will be far from my first tank. I guess what I am after is a good foundation with a hint of ease of use and a dash of future DIY thrown in to keep me busy.. I do however like the fact that it is 34 Gallons...
> 
> Looks like I gotta hit that interweb again and do some more research.


There was a nice solana tank for sale on the AP classifieds - but it would be more worthwhile to have a small custom tank made (probably in the $100 - $200 range) and outfit it the way you want.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

ameekplec. said:


> There was a nice solana tank for sale on the AP classifieds - but it would be more worthwhile to have a small custom tank made (probably in the $100 - $200 range) and outfit it the way you want.


Coolio, I understand what your saying..but the whole idea is to try a all in one style tank, due to it's location open top is not a option. I guess I should clarify to all I don't want to debate what is better than what, The whole idea of this thread is to discuss the all in one style nano tanks.

Been doing some price shopping, the price of the premad nano stands is criminal. looks like my first diy project will be to make a stand..


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The Solanas come with a lid - it's just that it's a clear lid to keep it looking rimless.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

ameekplec. said:


> The Solanas come with a lid - it's just that it's a clear lid to keep it looking rimless.


Coolio, I guess I should clarify.. I need the canopy style that teh all in one offer. As with any project my first step was to pick the desired location of the tank, that being said the location I chose can allow our cats to get on top of the tank (not that they would) but the other half is worried about it, so to keep the peace and to allow the clean look and style (tank is in corner of dining room) the all in one style is the best choice.

Maybe if things go well with this, I can move into something bigger and better..


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Just found this, not sure if this was already posted
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/index.php?cPath=1_13


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

ecoleshill said:


> I got my Red Sea Mad 34 Gal from BigAls for just a little over $900 with tax (on sale of course). That's why I jumped at the opportunity.
> 
> These tanks are EXCELLENT for beginners to salt (like me). I got the Tank, Stand, protein Skimmer, two flow pumps, bio bag, carbon bag, coarse filter, fine filter, 250Watt heater, cover, 2 55W T-5 10,000k lights, 2 LED moon lights and the additional cooling fan. There is a built in cooling fan when the lights are on to disapate light heat, but I found I needed the extra little cooling fan at the back as my temp was spiking over 83 degrees during the day. Now it stays at a constant 79 degrees. This tank also have a neat built in dry power chamber with a splash guard. So all your wires are hidden. When you look at the tank itself you only see a single cord going into the wall. Of course that will change once I start adding my auto top-off and other toys, but still a cool idea.
> 
> ...


Personally I feel that these all in one setups have a lot of compromises. For $900 having a setup you cannot keep many types of corals is a severe limitation (note - PC lights).

ATO is not built in, so you do end up adding a power cord if you do add to the existing setup. It's not easy to add refugiums, even as HOB add ons, not to mention Phosban reactors or other add ons. Not impossible, but certainly will not be easy. Also, you'll definitely need to add power heads, as 250GPH total in 34G system is not sufficient for most corals.

It's the best if you use what comes with it as is. If you plan to mod it or put add-ons, or upgrade components, it's better to plan for other conventional setups.

I think it would be great if these companies can come up with these all-in-one cube with nice sump designs built in.

By the way, don't use the bio media or sponge, unless you plan to clean the sponge every 2-3 days.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Ameekplec, I also considered the Solana for its sleek look but it quickly becomes ugly and cluttered when you realize that all the cords from the back hang over the edge of the tank -- major turn off for me! That's also the problem with the Cadlights.

I'm not fond of the look of the JBJ, I can't comment on it's inner workings.

I have chosen the Red Sea Max 130D because there's a plethora of first-hand experience, you need very few mods if any depending on how it works for you. Most complain about the skimmer but we'll see. Many also keep SPS as well as clams under the stock lighting with success. 

When I had my BC8, I rarely had to perform top-offs because of the tight fitting lid, I expect the same with the RSM. I have an extra top-off unit laying around so will use that and saw some containers at Walmart which will fit nicely in the cabinet. I'd also like to add a refugium in the cabinet in the form of a 15 gallon tall for added filtration and water volume.

Hope that helps Grey Legion, good luck, I'll be looking for your build thread!


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

KnaveTO said:


> Just found this, not sure if this was already posted
> http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/index.php?cPath=1_13


Canadian or USA ??


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Grey Legion said:


> Canadian or USA ??


Canada, basement operation up near the zoo.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Grey Legion said:


> Canadian or USA ??


Awww, Grey... I am hurt that you would think I would lead you astray by posting an Yankie site


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

KnaveTO said:


> Awww, Grey... I am hurt that you would think I would lead you astray by posting an Yankie site


That thought never crossed my mind, I just could not see anything written on the site to tell me where the business was located. Plus I like to support Canadian where I can.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Just having a little bit of fun there Grey


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Don't forget to take lots of pics Grey!

I may have to stop by to take a look once you have everything running  lol


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

KnaveTO said:


> Just having a little bit of fun there Grey


I hear you, as for a time frame Gucci..I say 6+ months before I start, right now to busy with work and new house. but research is fun and free !!

Mind you I have a few empty 75G kicking around. how about a 75G with a 75G sump..sounds sexy !!

Just have to get the bulkheads and drill the glass..any glass drillers in da house !! could be a good to start to a FOWLR setup until I can up the lighting...hmmmm


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Grey Legion said:


> I hear you, as for a time frame Gucci..I say 6+ months before I start, right now to busy with work and new house. but research is fun and free !!


And smart!


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

KnaveTO said:


> And smart!


After 15 years in ths hobby and countless dollars wasted on bad idea's I have grown to take things a little slower/smarter now.

But I throw this back on topic here is my setup plans:

Oceanic BioCube 29
http://www.oceanicsystems.com/products/biocube.php

DIY stand (stock one is way to over priced

Tunze 9002 Skimmer
http://www.tunze.com/149.html?&L=1&C=CA&user_tunzeprod_pi1[predid]=-infoxunter050

Few drop in mods from In Tank
http://shop.mediabaskets.com/product.sc?productId=5&categoryId=16
http://shop.mediabaskets.com/product.sc?productId=13&categoryId=16
http://shop.mediabaskets.com/product.sc?productId=7

Possible lighting mod from Nano tuners (still doing research)

So that is what I have settled on so far, of course this is just fantasy at this point I will continue reading fourms,blogs etc to get the insight on my choices to make sure they are right for what I want to do.

Any Thoughts, feel free to post them.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I don't know if people have done it yet, but look into current usa 18w T5HO retrofits for the hood - they might fit and would be more worth wile than a 70w MH under the hood if you can fit it, especially if you can mod in reflectors in there.

You're limited in bulb selection, but it's better than PCs and 70w halides, which have just as limited selections.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

If you plan on drilling a 75 gal tank let me know! I may need to get a 75 gal drilled as well. I'll join in on the fun


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Grey Legion said:


> Mind you I have a few empty 75G kicking around. how about a 75G with a 75G sump..sounds sexy !!
> 
> Just have to get the bulkheads and drill the glass..any glass drillers in da house !! could be a good to start to a FOWLR setup until I can up the lighting...hmmmm


Definitely not a glass driller here, have to get my 65 drilled soon in preparation for the new salt tank. Probably a 40gal sump/fuge for it. If anyone out there drills, you got a third needing it done... LOL

Although there is a sponsor over at the salt site that I use and they drill and sell fittings. Even think they do house calls. BWI is the name


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

Symphy68 said:


> Perhaps a little distortion but much better than an angle of sillicon


AGREED.......


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, 

Gucci & Knave how about we chip in for a glass drill and try it our ourselves?

It does not looks hard if you take your time and follow instructions..

Thoughts..

Drilling my 75G instead of buying new will save me about 500 bucks, so it is well worthwhile, where is a good place to get bulkheads ?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Grey Legion said:


> Well,
> 
> Gucci & Knave how about we chip in for a glass drill and try it our ourselves?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't mind chipping in. I just need quite a bit of a heads up since I'll need to empty out the 75gal when we plan on doing this.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I am thinking of an overflow that was posted about on here. Thinking of grabbing one of them and it includes a diamond drill blade for drilling holes. I don't have a drill powerful enough to cut the hole.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Grey Legion said:


> Well,
> 
> Gucci & Knave how about we chip in for a glass drill and try it our ourselves?
> 
> ...


You are more than welcome to borrow the bits from us......


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

KnaveTO said:


> I am thinking of an overflow that was posted about on here. Thinking of grabbing one of them and it includes a diamond drill blade for drilling holes. I don't have a drill powerful enough to cut the hole.


I have drills that will work and the space to do it.

UTS - thanks so much for the offer, how long to bits last, how many tanks can they cut before they dull, I would hate to ruin your bit, they are not that bad to buy off ebay now-a-days.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I get 20-30 holes per bit


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

UnderTheSea said:


> I get 20-30 holes per bit


Wow, that many never knew that I would have assumed 5-10 tops.

Well, looks like a made a new friend..


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

But if you have the drill bit, the I can order this without the bit.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

KnaveTO said:


> But if you have the drill bit, the I can order this without the bit.


that looks like just what I would need to do the 75G, funny thing the hole saw is only worth 7.50 USD.

thanks for the link, now to do some reading..

Maybe a new post would be wise to allow this topic (drilling) to continue ??


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Grey Legion said:


> that looks like just what I would need to do the 75G, funny thing the hole saw is only worth 7.50 USD.
> 
> thanks for the link, now to do some reading..
> 
> Maybe a new post would be wise to allow this topic (drilling) to continue ??


If you are thinking of ordering that for your 75, anytime in the near future (i.e. next 2 months or so) then maybe we should go together on the order to save some shipping costs.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

KnaveTO said:


> If you are thinking of ordering that for your 75, anytime in the near future (i.e. next 2 months or so) then maybe we should go together on the order to save some shipping costs.


I agree 100%, I just may do that, just have to get a parts list together and get the design I want for my 75G sump <---that is a hint for help BTW..

Checking out:
http://www.melevsreef.com/29g/sump/design.html


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

KnaveTO said:


> But if you have the drill bit, the I can order this without the bit.


Been checking out the site you posted in your link, and I must say I am very interested in that product, looks like a great product and a easy install.

I may be placing a order for 1 in September, I'll be sure to keep you posted.

Now to start to research skimmers..any thoughts for one that can handle 150 Gallons ?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Skimmers...the great debate (way after controllers through ). You can spend anywhere from $200 - $3000+ depending on what you want.

Look for a great deal on a used one would be my suggestion. AP is good for that, any just about that.

For my upgrade (when it happens) I got a really good deal on used Bubble King 180 Mini:









Sooo, guess this isn't a nano build anymore?


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Hehe, yea funny how things change ??

Buy using tanks I have on hand actually saves me alot of money also after talking it with the boss the show tank can now be SW as I was hoping.

so here we go again...LOL

I'll look into skimmer s bit more as time moves along, that bubbleking does look nice mind you.


----------

